# Firefox and google [SOLVED]

## iandoug

Hi

Suddenly today I started having issues connecting to anything Google-related with Firefox.

The connection just hangs and eventually times out.

I did get an error popup about 

```

The server rejected the handshake because the client downgraded to a lower TLS version than the server supports.

```

Which I see via Bing (yuck) that other people also had earlier this year. Seems to be a Mozzila issue and Google being nasty/pedantic/good netizen and enforcing a certain level of security.

Question is, how to fix? So many sites use libraries from Google, and that also breaks those sites.

thanks, Ian

----------

## Hu

Using ESR Firefox 31.7, I can access https://www.google.com/ without error.  What Firefox version are you using?  In Firefox's about:config, what values do you have for security.tls.version.max and security.tls.version.min?  Have you changed any TLS-related configuration preferences, or installed extensions that change them for you?

----------

## iandoug

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Using ESR Firefox 31.7, I can access https://www.google.com/ without error.  What Firefox version are you using?  In Firefox's about:config, what values do you have for security.tls.version.max and security.tls.version.min?  Have you changed any TLS-related configuration preferences, or installed extensions that change them for you?

 

Also on 31.7.0. It seems to have sorted itself out today (was offline the whole day), so I will mark as solved. I did check in about:config for anything odd, but didn't see anything, nor do I remember ever changing any SSL-related things, although there were a few in bold. It may be been some transient ISP/undersea cable issue.

thanks, Ian

----------

